# Dev lists would be a great addition



## fchang (Dec 18, 2000)

Yes, adding discussion lists for developers would be a great addition to this site.


----------



## MacMatt (Dec 18, 2000)

Are you talking like eMail discussion lists or message forums?

Matt


----------



## fchang (Dec 19, 2000)

I was referring to message forums.  That way the information is stored at a central place for everyone's benefit.


----------

